# compilar para otra arquitectura (maquina pequeña)

## DarkMind

tengo una maquina pequeña, un pentium 200 mhz con 112 mb de ram, video de 2 mb y hdd de 10 GB

quiero ponerle gentoo, pero por razones obvias, si compilara los paquetes en esa maquina terminaria como en un mes de instalar gentoo  :Laughing:  (no me quiero imaginar compilar xorg en esa maquina)

a la maquina se le da un uso de escritorio, navegar en internet, escuchar musica, ver mpg.. (xorg, firefox,beep media player, mplayer, xfce4)

yo aca tengo gentoo en mi maquina que es un athlon xp 2200+, 512 mb ram

mi pregunta es si podria usar mi maquina para poder compilar los paquetes de la maquina chica, (ya k los paquetes k uso no servirian, ya que son para athlon-xp)

cual seria la mejor forma de hacer esto?

alguna recomendacion?

gracias

----------

## lanshor

Si los tienes en red (que supongo que si claro) no hay problema  :Wink: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/distcc.xml

----------

## Ferdy

Esas dos máquinas son la misma arquitectura... un simple distcc debería valer

Saludos.Ferdy

----------

## psm1984

Yo probe distcc y no me gusto mucho (fallaban unos cuantos paquetes). Otra opción quizá sea cargar el sistema de archivos por red y hacer un chroot en él para compilar... También puedes hacer que la máquina sea un terminal de tu ordenador principal  :Razz: .

----------

## focahclero

Hay distintos hilos en el foro donde se habla de todo esto, por ejemplo:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-237999.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-290332.html

...

Saludos,

----------

## Zamorate

Yo instale una gentoo para un p3 desde mi athlon64(lo tengo en modo 32 bits). Lo que hice fue pinchar el hd del p3 en el amd64, chroot y seguir el handbook.

Agur

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Yo no me daria mala vida, simplemente colocas el disco como esclavo en la maquina más rápida, lo particiono, formateo le hago us tarball y alli con un chroot compilas todo usando los parametros para la más lenta, despues montas el disco con todo compilado en su lugar en el PII ó PIII y con el livecd terminas el grub. Ya yo lo he echo varias veces y de verdad es un tiro al piso, impelable.

----------

## DarkMind

gracias, ya tengo varias ideas para hacerlo

apenas tengo un poco de tiempo tiro con la maquina chica  :Smile: 

----------

